# To all Scraping Forum Readers, Please Help



## Richard King (Aug 9, 2013)

There is an excellent thread from a student of mine "Jan" who attended a 5 day class we had in GA.  I would like the other students and moderators to help him and contribute.  As I tell my students "I want them to learn to teach" and here is a perfect example where you can and also share idea's.  I will watch and add some info when I feel I need to or tweek what you said if needed.  I want YOU to help one another here in case I drop dead, you have to learn to pass on the Lost Art of scraping.  You guy's know who I am talking about here.  I am saying this in a new post as I don't want to be at the top of Jan's thread.  Rich   [h=3]Restoration of my Schaublin SV52 toolroom milling machine[/h]


----------

